# I was wondering how do you start with home cooked foods?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you cook the meat,do you season it?They don't eat raw meat,can they?
I was actually entertaining the possibiltiy of cooking and freezing some food for Duncan and supplementing with some kibble.
But how do I know he's getting adequate nutriton?
Can you all offer some advice?
Thanks!!
Dot


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, I did this for a while with Jasper and stopped when he turned his nose up at momma's home cooking. The simple rule is 50% meat/protein- 25% veggies and 25% carbs from grain or potatoes. I think you also need to suppliment with fatty acids and calcium or just a multi vitiman. The book I have is called "Barker's Grub"

Amazon.com: Barker's Grub : Easy, Wholesome Home-Cooking for Dogs: Rudy Edalati: Books

it is a good basic book that helps you understand the nutrition needs- I think what I discovered though was that my boys prefer their meals unseasoned and not mixed up like a stew-- but plate it--like you or I would eat-- meat on one side, veggies and potatoes on the other...Ha ha ha (finicky dogs)

I would also say, if Duncan is healthy and happy, don't go there!!! a sure way to make a fussy eater. "If it ain't broke don't fix it." If he is bored add tiny bits of treats to his food or of what you and your family are eating. Or try a different flavor of the kibble you are using.

There are advantages to home cooking-- but it is a huge commitment. And if you decide you no longer want to do it-- you may have a dog that now won't eat.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Kara does home cooked for Gucci and I know she did A LOT of research. She could probably recommend some good books and give you tips. I believe there are others that do home cooked as well but forget who right now.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I've done homecooked for quite awhile now and yes, I read just about EVERY book and study there is out there, oh..and a few Yahoo Groups. I was just looking for a big, long email I wrote to someone considering it, but darnit, its on my old computer in the shop that I may never get back. lol

First, I'd say read EVERYTHING you can. Go to the library and check out books on the subject and/or order them from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i_1?ie=UTF8&rs=&keywords=dog food&rh=i:aps,k:dog food,i:stripbooks

Barkers' Grub is good, so is Real food for Real dogs, and Dr. Pitcairn's book is pretty popular.

Warning: You will read LOTS of confliciting information, so keep Tylenol on hand. lol

Seriously, though. If Duncan is NOT picky, you've won 1/2 the battle. If he's picky, then you have to start adding supplements. I like K9RX

www.k9rx.com

I usually add it to every meal, its like a powder, so I just mix it up with a wee bit of water. Gucci won't eat most veggies and ANY fruit. I can trick her into veggies sometimes, if I puree them, but even then she's sketchy and will try to eat around it.

You'll learn alot as you go along the first few months, I know what she loves, and what gives her gas, and what she won't touch. lol

Also, be prepared for a few weeks of loose stools because they have to decrease their water intake. Think about it, they eat dry food w/ no natural water in it and then you start feeding them foods that are full of water? Well, in a few weeks, they adjust and drink less water, since they are getting it from the food, but you have to be patient and stick that out. Gucci had runny stools and/or loose stools for about 3-4 weeks and now she's fine.

It really isn't as hard to do homecooked as people think. You can cook and freeze it, or just cook as you go. That's what I do. I make a meat every other day for the next 3-4 meals and then add some baby rice cereal, carrots or peas, K9RX, sometimes cheese.

Kara
Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dot,
why do you want to start home cooking Duncan's food? Like Missy said, if he mostly eats his kibble and is fine with it, why change? I know you mentioned he turned his nose away from his regular food, but all our dogs do that at least 1x and it depends on our reaction to it whether they give up refusing or not. Of course it's your personal choice, just wondering what made you change your mind?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I tried the home cooking thing, but did not go well. Turned out Beamer was allergic to one of the million ingrediants I added to the 'stew'. It's time consuming anyhow... I would have probably quit anyways after a while.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dot,

I also like to feed kibble with real food added in, for nutritional variety. I read in an article (http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/mixing-fresh-food-with-kibble/) that if you are feeding at least 50% kibble, you will probably not need to add supplements, because there is enough in the kibble. You don't want to oversupplement since more is not always better. 

I add in cooked chicken, salmon, veggies, etc. and sometimes plain yogurt. Depends on what we're having for dinner that day!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

dotndani said:


> Do you cook the meat,do you season it?They don't eat raw meat,can they?
> I was actually entertaining the possibiltiy of cooking and freezing some food for Duncan and supplementing with some kibble.
> But how do I know he's getting adequate nutriton?
> Can you all offer some advice?
> ...


Actually they can eat raw. Both Ryan and myself feed our guys a raw diet. Cooking for myself is a chore, I'd hate to have to cook for my guys every night. Even if I didn't feel like cooking and just wanted to order a pizza, I'd still have to cook for them.... hmmm I guess I'm saying I'm too lazy...


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well the reason I wanted to change Duncan's diet is b/c lately he has been turning his nose up at his food.
But after reading all the posts and thinking about it,home cooking is way too much of a bother.I don't even cook every night for my family of humans,LOL!!
Duncan gets kibble in the am and dinner he gets kibble with canned food.
He doesn't get bargain basement kibble nor cans,so he just better start re liking his food.
I too have been mixing some veggies or whatever we had for dinner with his kibble and this too seems to be working.
But,thank you for all your input.You really helped put things in perspective for me.
I have to buy some different flavors of Merrrick canned food and maybe I'll hit with something he likes,wish me luck!!!
Dot


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The most important thing about home cooking exclusively, is that you have to make sure the dog is getting all it's vitamins, supplements, minerals, etc... that it needs. It gets that in any good quality kibble or raw, but home-cooked diets don't include those unless you add them in. You have to know which ones to buy, how much to put into the food, the timing of it - before things are cooked or after - and you really need to know what you are doing. 

I have Ricky on a liver-friendly diet for a bit, and I had to read for hours and hours, buy 8 diff. bottles of vitamins and supplements, prepare the food separately before adding it all together, and then adding the supplements and I have to make sure the dose of everything is correct. It's a job and not something I want to be doing long term! Like you, Dot, I sometimes dont' cook for the human family, so I don't feel like spending hours each week prepping the dogs' food. lol In this case, though, it's for a short time to help Ricky recover.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> The most important thing about home cooking exclusively, is that you have to make sure the dog is getting all it's vitamins, supplements, minerals, etc... that it needs. It gets that in any good quality kibble or raw, but home-cooked diets don't include those unless you add them in. You have to know which ones to buy, how much to put into the food, the timing of it - before things are cooked or after - and you really need to know what you are doing.
> 
> I have Ricky on a liver-friendly diet for a bit, and I had to read for hours and hours, buy 8 diff. bottles of vitamins and supplements, prepare the food separately before adding it all together, and then adding the supplements and I have to make sure the dose of everything is correct. It's a job and not something I want to be doing long term! Like you, Dot, I sometimes dont' cook for the human family, so I don't feel like spending hours each week prepping the dogs' food. lol In this case, though, it's for a short time to help Ricky recover.


Yes! Amen!

That's why I said read, READ, READ and study what you are doing. I use a very thorough supplement with Gucci, and its working well, but supplements are just crucial, especially if you have a dog that flips their nose up at alot of things, like mine!

Also, another VERY IMPORTANT thing to consider is dental health/hygeine. Since she doesnt' have the benefit of kibble getting the tarter off. I have to use a dental pick and I take the tartar off her teeth once a week, or atleast 3x a month. It has a light on it and it is a 2 sided pick from Walgreens.

It was VERY hard at first, but she's really gotten cooperative and will sit still for me to do it, it esp. builds on her back molars. The dental gel I use every day and that helps immensely, too. Her vet said her teeth look "phenomenal" (**pats self on back**) hehe.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's great, Kara! I wish I could say the same about Ricky's teeth. UGH! THey're a disaster, but I have to wait until his whole liver thing is over. I got the gel too and started using it, but he needs a really good scraping! lol


----------

